# Deciding my Fursona



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

I am trying to decide my personal fursona based upon how I view myself and my personalities. I like to draw myself as a golden retriever, but I tend to have had comments that a noise I make is cat like lol, there is people say is sounds like a cat and people who say it doesn't sound like one at all, so I get confused about that.

I want to portray myself as a fursona that reflects my personality but I have no clue what each fursona fits to what personality, so I am asking you guys.

Here is my personality: I am funny, kind, gentle when need to be but if threatened I can explode in a fury of violence. I am also very sensitive and favor knowledge.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd say go for a hybrid.


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

Your a canine to me.


----------



## Gight (Dec 23, 2009)

Do what feels right.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I'd say go for a hybrid.



A hybrid of what?

I see. Any specific canine? Cause I know some canines are like very different than other ones....


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 23, 2009)

You seem to have canine & feline qualities. Or go for something that is similar to both, like a Red Panda or a Mongoose.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't go wrong with wolf.


----------



## Gight (Dec 23, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Can't go wrong with wolf.



To common.


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

Mix them both. If you are sure those are the main two you are most like.


----------



## Morroke (Dec 23, 2009)

Gight said:


> To common.



_Can't go wrong with wolf._


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

I wanted to say half wolf half golden retriever but it sounds weird lol =P I think I'll go with that =] maybe.....


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 23, 2009)

Morroke said:


> _Can't go wrong with wolf._


 

Yay for sarcasm


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 23, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I wanted to say half wolf half golden retriever but it sounds weird lol =P I think I'll go with that =] maybe.....


 

A Golden Wolf!


I do prefer Flat Coated Retrievers though, lolz


----------



## Gight (Dec 23, 2009)

Morroke said:


> _Can't go wrong with wolf._



_To Common._


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> A Golden Wolf!
> 
> 
> I do prefer Flat Coated Retrievers though, lolz



A golden wolf sounds great honestly.....It feels like it fits perfectly....just barely.... =] Thank you my friends


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 23, 2009)

You're welcome ^^ I hope to see your Golden Wolf eventually!


----------



## SpartaDog (Dec 23, 2009)

Seems you've decided already, but in case you haven't, sounds like a Rottweiler or pit bull. They're EXCELLENT family dogs and very friendly when trained right, but you wouldn't DARE piss one off.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> You're welcome ^^ I hope to see your Golden Wolf eventually!



What do you mean by this? Like my drawing of one? Okay ^_^ I am thinking about starting as soon as I can. =] Right now the picture I have is only of what I saw off the internet that I really adore.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 23, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> What do you mean by this? Like my drawing of one? Okay ^_^ I am thinking about starting as soon as I can. =] Right now the picture I have is only of what I saw off the internet that I really adore.


 
Yes, a nice picture ^^ Would it be Anthro?

It'd be cute with lazy ears, or as most say, semi-floppy.


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

Keep workin at it.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

MeisuWeasel said:


> Yes, a nice picture ^^ Would it be Anthro?
> 
> It'd be cute with lazy ears, or as most say, semi-floppy.



I am sorry but I am new to alot of these furry words and things that mean similar. What is anthro?


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

Taylor325 said:


> I am sorry but I am new to alot of these furry words and things that mean similar. What is anthro?



It basically means any creature in a humanoid form.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 23, 2009)

I see. Well, I think I might just make a face picture for now, and when I become more familiar with the arts, I'll start making full body sketches.


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

Good idea.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Awww it looks horrible =[ It's more of a dog than anthro, I think I should continue like this more though till I can manage animal pictures than move onto anthro.


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

But it looks horrible none the less..


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

your a wolf fox ^^


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

I am? Lol XD Cause I am kunning and agile......*pauses* rawr rawr!!!

Lol XD I guess that makes sense too though....


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

ehehe


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Is that a laugh? Just curious. nothing bad. cause if it was, i have to say, thats a very uber epic laugh lol XD I love it =]


----------



## chewie (Dec 24, 2009)

ehehel lol


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

dont call me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol sorry that was a suprise that was all. Anyways, what I was going to say was, IT IS A LAUGH HAH! that is so awesome


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 24, 2009)

So why do you think that I am "definitely" a wolf fox? I am just uber curious that is all ^_^


----------

